# Red Carpet Anemone - New Addition.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Finally tracked a nice healthy one down. It's super sticky with a tight oral disc and thick turgid stalk/base. I was fortunate enough to place it in a spot where it may be happy and not wander too much(for now) causing potential havoc. I stayed up all night fixated and watching it slowly acclimate and finally affix itself to the glass at the bottom of the substrate. You know that feeling when you were a kid on Christmas eve waiting in anticipation?....that's the feeling lol. Although....I haven't seen my Rainford Goby this morning..... Taken with a Blackberry camera phone.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

That is the nicest carpet I've ever seen. I didn't know they came in red. Wow!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice aquisition Red!


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

very nice. I rarely stock reds due to price but I've always loved them. Actually any good size carpet is a center piece, red is just one of the nicer ones. The bright mint florescent greens are nice too.

Maybe I'll send off an email and see if they can add one to the next order.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I have bad experience with these guys. I was always changing the place and in a week or so finally got to the power head. I was lucky that it was not cut to pieces.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

So far so good.....I placed it near an existing Blue Carpet I have. I figured that in theory if the parameters were right for the existing carpet....the new one would like it also. Then again....you know how theory and reality seldom coincide in reefing. It seems comfortable and hasn't wandered yet. I'm not concerned about powerheads (I have a closed loop); I'm more concerned about my coral and the random fish chase that could swim into it. This thing is huge. I knew it was big in the store but it just seems bigger now.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

that thing is huge /thats what she said. 

looks really cool tho.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Those things are soo nice, but man to do they give off a powerful sting.  I remember when Ken had one and I touch it as I was moving the basket.... WOW.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments everyone. It's appreciated. As for the sting; it is pretty strong. Especially for a carpet this size. Imagine a fish getting caught in there for lunch. Fortunately I've shown no allergic reactions. I just find the sting exceptionally sticky. Now a lionfish sting....not fun from personal experience.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

"Build it and they will come.....order it and they will come....." 



wildexpressions said:


> very nice. I rarely stock reds due to price but I've always loved them. Actually any good size carpet is a center piece, red is just one of the nicer ones. The bright mint florescent greens are nice too.
> 
> Maybe I'll send off an email and see if they can add one to the next order.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Just a follow-up.....It's been a little over two weeks since my latest addition and everything is going well. I was concerned at first; since it took about a week for the anemone to finally plant its foot/petal down firmly into a spot that it liked. It moved and didn't plant roots in an area that I 'boxed' in for it for about a week. After it settled in; it hasn't moved since. It's found a spot next to my blue carpet. It's either sharing space or crowding it....eventually one will move I suspect. So far both are super sticky, oral discs are tight, and the stalks are thick.

On a side note....I'm not sure if it was the full moon or just that time of the year; almost everything in my display has been 'sexing' it up this past week. My Cleaner Shrimp had a huge load of eggs. My Threadfin Cardinals seem to have mated and the male is carrying eggs. My Clowns seem to have become exceptionally territorial of ALL the anemones (except the Red Carpet - hasn't taken to it yet) in the display along with my Torch Coral. The female clown seems to have gotten physically bigger in the past week (I can't explain it - it just seemed to have had a growth spurt). I have tons of snail eggs all over the inside of my glass. Oh....and after inspecting my Caulerpa in my fuge.....I have huge (physically and quantitatively) pods. Think of the movie Aliens.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

This past full moon was a Blue moon The second full moon of the month. So, perhaps that has been the trigger.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

It never even occurred to me. That could be it.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The moon has an effect on tides in the ocean so why wouldn't the fish be able to feel it also in our tanks right?

Way to go dude!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*UPDATE: NEW Addition......Switching things Up  ......*

Here's the situation:

Original Red Carpet from the start of this thread is fine. It's a little smaller (not by much) after it had my Blue Throat Trigger for a snack. Seriously. I think it was damaged a bit from the trigger trying to free itself from the tentacles. The trigger didn't give up without a fight and took a chunk or two for good measure. The anemone was beaten up and its guts were actually exposed for a while. I was very concerned that I would have lost my mortgage payment if it didn't survive . Fortunately it did survive is thriving. I actually like that it's a little smaller.

Ever since I got my hands on this Red Carpet; a buddy of mine has been consistently asking and searching for one. Long Story Short: Did you know anemones make GREAT birthday presents and Christmas gifts?!?....

Anyhow......"Say 'Hello!' to my little friend......."

The pics of my NEW Red Carpet Anemone enclosed was a very special order from a new local LFS. Take into consideration that timing is everything for items such as this. The local LFS may order it for you; but it may never come in. It may be on the wholesaler's list but either some other LFS with more muscle (aka $$$ or repoire) is a priority, it doesn't ship because it was never 'available' in the first place or worse - it doesn't survive the journey. This LFS went ABOVE and BEYOND. The LFS always kept my request in mind when ordering and never dismissed my 'wish list'.

This particular Red Carpet is smaller than the original and it's new home is my refugium for now. The original is now in a 300 Gallon Reef! The original carpet anemone's colour is richer and deeper. The new carpet's colours seem brighter and lighter in pattern.

The colour is astounding. It's hard to capture on my phone; I will endevour to take proper pictures with a true camera. It has colouration of not only red, but also gold, orange, a hint of yellow and even blue. I won't call it a "Rainbow" Carpet....just a really cool Red Carpet. Pictures were taken under different conditions as stated in the title of each picture.

Throughout my travels for leisure and business; I've been fortunate enough to frequent A LOT of LFS and have established good relationships with most of them. Each has their own specialty in terms of service, price, and depth of variety of livestock and dry goods. I can honestly say I'm loyal to most of them. I go to certain places for certain items and each LFS knows I shop around. I give credit in public where it's due....and criticize in private. A HUGE Thank-you to R2O Aquariums and Ryan! Cheers Dude. Make NO mistake; he could have EASILY sold and flipped this carpet (pun intended) for a lot more $. He didn't. That's not how he conducts business. I can only imagine the interest it generated.  I am very fortunate.

While hypnotized by this new addition; I've coined a term that I don't think has been used yet. I use the term loosely and it is certainly NOT intended to degrade, denigrate or offend. Those that have followed some of my posts have a sense of my humour and self deprication. The only way to describe this anemone is: "Reef Porn". I would prefer to avoid controversy...but that's what came to mind.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

WOW. That's spectacular.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Updated Pictures with an Actual Camera.....*

The pics enclosed were taken this morning under different lighting conditions to feebly attempt to capture its true colours. Unfortunately I can't seem to capture the orange hues near the oral disc......

I almost forgot to mention - it had a piece of thawed shrimp for breakfast. It was stimulated and responded almost immediately once I placed a piece near its oral disc.


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

Ummmmmmmm, I want it!!!! That is one stunning carpet!!!
Talk about lucking out!!!!

>jason


----------



## jackmccann (Feb 3, 2012)

so YOUR THE ONE!?!?! ahaha! gratz on the new addition!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Update......*

A couple of people have inquired. Here's an update. This particular carpet is the most "active" one I've ever owned. It seems to move around.....A LOT. It will plant itself in one spot and a few days later; It'll find it in another spot. Both areas that it seems to like (to my best estimate); have similar flow and lighting. Feeding it isn't a problem. It's a pig. very stimulated as soon as food is places anywhere on it's body. It's tempting to feed it often - but that just encourages it to grow (outgrow it's surroundings). It doesn't seemed stressed as the oral disc is still tight - unless it's mobile. I used to be alarmed seeing its innards exposed; but I've become comfortable seeing it as it's just "changing" shape as it moves. It's also still very sticky. No dead corals or missing fish....yet Here are some pics. I really wish I could take better pictures. I want to highlight the specks of orange tips on some of the tentacles. Colouration isn't a true deep red. It's more of a deep pink with some orange and green tips. Cheers.


----------

